# FET



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,
I am new here! I am 46, I have just been through an unsuccessful donor IVF at Eugin in Spain, but have one embryo frozen left. We are wondering what to do next. What are the chances of this working ?It was the least good embryo that they froze, are we better of trying a new cycle. Have any of you tried an FET ?  Are you able to decide when to do the transfer ? help very confused.... so many questions !


----------



## Lilyofthevalley (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Jane 
I'm in a similar position to you except I have 3 frozen embies left and wondering whether we'll have any luck after my first fresh attempt ended in a chemical. I guess I can't answer your questions directly but from the other boards it looks like many ladies have had success on their first attempt with FET. My clinic (IVI Madrid) seem to be pretty flexible with dates etc too. Hope that helps!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hiya both.
So sorry to hear you have both been through chemical pregnancies. I know how you feel, have had two myself and a few BFN's.
I opted for DE cycle last year and was fortunate enough to find a donor in 2 weeks who was alteristic. I had a fresh ET and was amazed it stuck, I got my first ever BFP, but unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks. So gutted.

Like you Lillyofthevalley, I've got 3 frozen embryos and I'm starting my first down reg injection tonight. But don't lose heart Jane, as I've asked the same question as you, will it be worth it? all the pain and worry that it won't happen and the embryos won't survive. The answers I got back were encouraging, both from ladies themselves and the consultant. 
A few ladies have said that they've had a batch of 4-6 embryos and the first few ended in bfn or chem etc, but the last remaining embryo, that wasn't the strongest at freezing, ended up giving them the baby they've always wanted.
I know it's always gamble with fertility etc and everyone is different, but you have to give it your best shot, otherwise you'll regret it in years to come. 
This is going to be my last try now, or as long as I've got any embryos left I'll continue, but once they've gone, that's my fertility journey over. Financies is one reason and sanity the other.

Good luck to you both, I wish you both well and lots of happiness.
Xx


----------



## Lilyofthevalley (Mar 24, 2013)

PMC - Thanks for your encouraging post.  I feel much better than I did last week, and hope to give the FET a go in early May if my lining is OK.  I wish you lots of luck as it sounds like you've been through alot too.  I've only had one fresh transfer and I do know it could take a few goes at least and I'm sure positivity helps. I do want to give it the best shot I can.
When do you have the transfer?

Same for you Jane if you decide to go for it.  Best of luck to you both.

Lily


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Lillyofthevalley.
That's why I like these forums, a lot of advice on here, have asked loads of questions on here and everyone Is so lovely.

Not too sure when the transfer will be, but this is how my cycle runs:
I'm on long protocol, take buserelin  injections from day 21 of my cycle daily, once my period arrives I call the clinic and they'll book me in when period is finished for a scan. if my lining is the correct thickness then i start on progynova tablets daily, which the amount of tablets you take, increase every few days or so. called in again for another scan, if all being well, its the transfer. 
i was told it can take upto 5 weeks fom when you start injections, to the transfer. so all being well, it could be 10th may. I so hope I can get to transfer stage. It's always a worry at each hurdle you get to.
When I got my BFP, I still worried.its ridiculous when you think you would calm down a bit once you've got that far. 
Spoken to lots of ladies who've had babies through Ivf etc, and they all said they worried all through their pregnancies and didnt stop until their babies were born.

Are you thinking of trying again soon. X


----------



## Lilyofthevalley (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Pmc

I am thinking of trying again when my next Af arrives so all being well I will start on the medication around 21 April and then if my lining is thick enough I'll have the transfer around 9 or 10 May according to the clinic. It sounds like its around the same time as you. Still trying to work out whether to have 1 or 2 transferred. I'm with IVI in Madrid.  Where are you cycling?

Lily


----------



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi PMC Hi Lilly,

Its great to know I'm not the only one out here on a complicated IVF journey. We all are it seems ! If I had 3 frozen embryo's we would definitely give it a go, you are both in a good position. 
Mine is a donor egg so the chances of it taking are quite high considering my age, but they still said only about 20-25% for one embryo. Whereas with a fresh cycle 61% so we have decided to go for a whole new fresh cycle. They now offer frozen donor eggs ! this means we can plan the transfer  in advance rather than have a 60 day wait. So hopefully I'll be having another little "holiday" in Barcelona in august. fingers crossed. xx
Fingers and toes crossed for your FET's both of you, best wishes and keep posting...


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Lillyofthevalley, I was thinking of ivi Madrid for a DE, but I found care Northampton and their waiting list was short (now its nonexistent, no waiting at all now). I also debated whether or not to go for 2 embryos for the last cycle, but decided on one. Only because my past cycles with my own eggs I had two put back and it didnt work out for me. Putting one back on the last cycle worked to a certain extent, even though I miscarried. 
I'm only oping for one to go back this cycle too, because of my age 43, I'm more likely to have complications with a multiple pregnancy.
Would be good to have a cycle buddy.  

Hi Jane.
If I was in your situation with one embryo on ice, I think I'd do the same as you and try the fresh cycle instead, but also keep the FE on ice as you never know, it could still be the potential baby you're waiting for. If you don't mind me asking, how much does it cost for a fresh cycle in Barcelona?


----------



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi PMC,
The Eugin website will give you an estimate anonymously, but for a donor egg cycle its currently 5.380 euros plus about 1200 euros for the donors medicine. There is no waiting list, from our first appointment to transfer it took about 7 weeks, but it depends on where you are on your cycle. 
Do they do DE at Northhampton ? 
happy weekend


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Jane.
Yes, "Care Northampton" do DE. Either Alturistic or egg share. The donor team are amazing, they do a lot of advertising on the radio/magazines etc. they have that many wonderful ladies offering their eggs, they are now asking to recipients to come forward now. Amazing.


----------



## Lilyofthevalley (Mar 24, 2013)

PMC  - Great to know we will be cycling around the same time! I didn't know there were no waiting lists at CARE Northampton. We were only told about IVI Madrid as my clinic has an arrangement with them. I would much preferred to do this without the complications of travelling overseas with flights etc, but I have also have found IVI very efficient although a bit more expensive than Eugin.

Jane  the fresh cycle does sound like a good idea. It's such a gamble and difficult to know what to do isn't it.  I'm the same age as you and have been given about a 30% chance with 1 embryo rising to about 40% with 2 but am also aware of more problems in case of multiple pregnancies.

I really hope ladies that this is our year xx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Ivi are supposed to be really good, would have gone there myself but travelling over there and the time off needed didnt fit into what we could do. After some research I found care Northampton. No waiting list for egg donation, but a little wait to see consultant initially. 
Would recommend them highly.

Lets hope this is our year to become mummys


----------



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the Care info, it seems they only treat people under 43 ! .... feeling old ?


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Well this will deffo be my last cycle with care then, as I'm 43. Luckily I've got frozen embryos, otherwise I doubt they would treat me with a fresh cycle


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Jane, your not too old. I've just rang Northampton and the age limit for receiving donor eggs is 50yrs... Woohoo... Xx


----------



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi girls,
I hope you are both feeling positive and getting ready for your treatment. 
What are you both up to treatment wise ?

Rather than rushing things, we have decided to go for the next cycle in August, a long way off but gives me an excuse for a break afterwards, and fits in well with work etc. Plus I'll be able to eat plenty of fresh fruit and get some vitamin D sunshine. 
Its good to have a new plan of action, and apparently spring arrives this weekend !

I've a question, I need to buy another load of the donor's drugs. Where is a good place to get them from in England? 
many thanks 
Jane


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Great idea to start a bit later than planned, at least you can get your mind set right and your body ready to start your new cycle.

Some clinics you go to dont give you an option to shop around or choose where you get drugs from.  What usually happens there is, they give you your protocol and send you the invoice for the drugs you need, then ring the clinic and you pay for them over the phone. They then send your prescription off the the pharmacy company, then they ring you to arrange a delivery. They are unusually very effectiant and delivery the next day if you need, with no extra cost.

Some ladies have shopped around when they can buy drugs themselves and some have used Asda.

To be honest, two different clinics that I have been to, both don't give you an option to shop around. But, they were both different companies and both very good. Also takes the pressure off trying to find pharmacies that do everything you need.

Whoever you're going with, ask that question if you have to use their chosen pharmacy companies. Will give you a chance to shop around prior if needed.


----------



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello, 
What Asda the supermarket 
Do they accept a foreign prescription ?
strange things in the shopping trolley !!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha, yeah Asda the supermarket. 
Not sure about foreign prescriptions, but worth finding out. Will you be wanting them posting to you or will you be collecting?


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I've just rang Asda, and thy said they would do a foreign prescription as long as its in the EU and written in English. It may take slightly longer to get your meds, as they need to ring your clinic/gp to check etc. 
also, the pharmacist I spoke to said, its worth giving them a call before hand, to check they have the meds you need in stock. even though the stock most Ivf drugs, at times more obscure drugs could be prescribed, and could cost a little more for them to get it.
All of their fertility drugs are at a lower cost that most places you can go to.
Here is the link to their site, along with the phone number you need to contact.
They also asked me where you will be having your treatment, so they can give you th correct Asda pharmacy to go to.
http://your.asda.com/contact-us


----------



## Lilyofthevalley (Mar 24, 2013)

This is really helpful. I got the drugs from my clinic here as the clinic in Spain emailed it to my consultant who then prescribed it for me. I'm sure I'm getting charged more than I would at asda though! 

Waiting patiently till my AF arrives so I can start the next phase of my journey. Anyway I'll need some sunshine in Spain by then unless the weather finally improves!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I've never used Asda myself, as its always been certain companies that my clinics have used. But I've heard a lot of good things about them. This is a press release from Asda, claiming they are a non profit pharmacy, so keep the costs down for Ivf patients.
http://your.asda.com/press-centre/asda-announces-not-for-profit-price-on-ivf-drugs

Come on AF, hurry up and make Lillyofthevalley's day 

/links


----------



## jane66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thats great thanks, I'll book mark that. I'm trying to order directly from the company who makes them in Surrey. I'll let you know if its any cheaper still. 
have a good weekend !


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Will be interesting to find out about the difference in prices. I still think its worth to shop around if you can. This fertility game is expensive, so all savings count.

Good luck.
Have a good weekend


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to give a bit of hope for all you ladies who like me, have been on a long, painful journey.
Perserverance is key! Don't give up on your dream 
Good Luck,
Jen


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lucky Jen, Baby dust to you, hold on little one!!!!!!!!

QUESTION: FRESH or FROZEN embro transfer? Which is best  

I am 40, due to embark on third & final IVF. Not sure if I should skip a fresh cycle - egg collection - freeze - frozen embro transfer RAtHER than egg collection - fresh embro transfer 

Any one, any thoughts??


----------

